# Pawpawsailor's PFS Flatband Attachment Method



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice tutorial, appreciate it.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, PWP.

Question : I noticed that you didn't pre-stretch when attaching the pouch to the bands. How important is pre-stretching? Is it necessary at all?


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

nice little trick with the band loop , nice video.

thanks and chears


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

mr. green said:


> Thanks for sharing, PWP.Question : I noticed that you didn't pre-stretch when attaching the pouch to the bands. How important is pre-stretching? Is it necessary at all?


I have not found any significant benefit from pre-stretching.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Pawpawsailor said:


> mr. green said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing, PWP.Question : I noticed that you didn't pre-stretch when attaching the pouch to the bands. How important is pre-stretching? Is it necessary at all?
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## LeoVonFitzy (Aug 13, 2013)

Really helpful, thanks a lot! Just saw on your Youtube channel that your a Uke player like me! Kind regards! ; )


----------

